
Ask HN: Best way to update broken links on HN? - johnhenry
A recent discussion reminded me of an interesting hackernews article from a while back [0]. Unfortunately, the link to the originally referenced link is dead. It looks as though the article&#x2F;site has been moved to a new location [1], and I guess I&#x27;m just wondering if there is a way to 
update the original post?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8440486
[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.sciencemag.org&#x2F;pipeline&#x2F;archives&#x2F;2014&#x2F;10&#x2F;10&#x2F;things_i_wont_work_with_peroxide_peroxides
======
brudgers
To me, the |web| link seems like a reasonable work around. It's a convenient
starting point for anyone who cares.

------
greenyoda
You could ask the moderators: hn@ycombinator.com.

